# If you participated in FrogDay, please vote to support conservation efforts!



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

AArk Grant | FrogDay NYC 2011

Please vote ASAP. 

The applications are in for the 2011 Frogday.org grant (in association
with the Amphibian Ark). We recieved 4 great applications, and if you attended frog day (or donated to amphibian ark via the link on the frog day page) you are
eligible to cast your vote on which conservation project to support!

Here are the project proposal titles, click the link below to see the full descriptions, pictures, and to vote.

Devin Edmonds
Title: Establishing a Captive Breeding Facility for the Amphibians of
Andasibe, Madagascar
Target Species: Mantella aurantiaca (CR), M. crocea (EN), and additional
species of Least Concern to be used for training and husbandry research.

Felipe Garcia de Camargo
Title: Ex-situ and in-situ conservation of Dendrobates tintorius (blue morph)
Target Species: Dendrobates tintorius (blue morph)

Nicholas Paul Pezzote
Title: Captive Ex Situ Breeding through Captive Rearing Facilities and
Monitoring of Recipient Sites for Five Native Colombian Species of
Centrolenidae.
Target Species: Nymphargus rosada, Cochranella susatamai, Cochranella
punctulata, Cochranella savage, Centrolene ballux

LUIS A. COLOMA
Title: Emergency actions for the conservation of Hyloxalus jacobuspetersi
(Amphibia: Dendrobatidae), a species at the verge of extinction
Target Species: Hyloxalus jacobuspetersi



AArk Grant | FrogDay NYC 2011

If you attended frog day, but did not fill out a survey with your email, just provide your dendroboard ID.

thanks again,

Matthew Mirabello & the American Frog Day Committee


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Voted for Madagascar yesterday!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks, Chris. Me as well!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Voted! I voted!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I voted Madagascar a few days ago.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

There are only two dendrobatid projects in the running? I'm sure all projects are worthy, just wondering how far afield the projects can run.

Richard.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well from the lectures they all great projects!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Julio said:


> well from the lectures they all great projects!


Totally agree and I voted for Madagascar


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I didn't participate in frogday, but if I were to vote to support one of the things listed I would vote madagascar, even though I do not keep any species of mantellas. Mainly posted here because I wanted to bump this thread as I posted a "less important response" in another Science and Conservation thread that I feel is not as important as this.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Voted for the madagascar one. Not that I'm complaining, but I wish there was an option for O. lehmanni conservation...


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd probably vote Madagascar as well....

Just curious, when it says D. tinctorius (blue morph) are we talking about azureus? I was unaware that this was an endangered morph....


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yup. Just goes to show that rare in the hobby and rare in nature are two separate things.


----------



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

Just wanted to say thanks to those who voted for Mitsinjo's project in Andasibe. It will be a large help, particularly having funds to install another rain barrel and to construct additional shelves for more terraria in the fall. I'll do my best to post photos as they are emailed to me, or as things progress in October once I return. Again, thanks for the support!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Good to hear, Devin!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Glad you won Devin,keep up the good work! I look forward to seeing pics.
Lou


----------



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

Frog Day funds at work in Madagascar!









shelves for terraria and a rain barrel









shelves after being painted while the mayor of Andasibe and local police visit facility









the quarantine room in december









Mitsinjo technician at work last week!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great job Devin!!

I have been seeing pics of the building pop up in lot of different articles, way to go!!


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Great to see the funds being used for something so quickly and having a positive impact. So often one never hears how non-profits use the money earned. Great job!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Great work Devin! It looks like your facility is going to be miles cleaner than my frog room! Good luck in all your good work.

Richard.


----------

